# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  МАКРООХОТА от Mouse

## Mouse

*Всем любителям и ценителям макрофотографии посвящается!* Кто хочет вступить в ряды фотоохотников - милости просим. 

Справочно: Макросъёмка (от др.-греч. μακρός — большой, крупный) — вид фото-, кино- или видеосъёмки, особенностью которого является получение изображений объекта в масштабе 1:2 — 20:1 (то есть 1 сантиметр изображения на светочувствительном материале фотоаппарата соответствует 2 — 0,05 сантиметрам объекта).
Более широко термин макросъёмка употребляется в случаях фотографирования с более близких расстояний, чем расстояния, указанные на шкале дистанций объективов фотокамер (Минимальная дистанция фокусировки у большинства объективов зеркальных фотоаппаратов около 0,5 метра, у объективов дальномерных фотокамер — около 1 метра). [1]

Макросъёмка — это принцип формирования увеличенного изображения.

Объектив создаёт действительное увеличенное изображение объекта съёмки на любом светочувствительном материале — фотопленка, фотопластинка, фотобумага, киноплёнка или на электронном устройстве (матрица цифрового фотоаппарата или видеокамеры, видикон телевизионной камеры).
(Материал из Википедии)

Начнём с последнего трофея:

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
Чем ты так снимаешь, или как - для меня  "тёмный лес", мне Фотошоп доступнее.
Но фотографии - замечательные.

----------


## Mouse

Если опустить подробности про метод съёмки, то недавно опробывал снимать с "обратным" вторым объективом: Гелиос 44 и Юпитер 37А. А в камере штатный объектив. Если кого заинтересуют подробности - пишите. Вот фото моего фото (рисунок в приложении)))- на штатник прикрепил Гелиос (до этого на Зените стоял). Вид ужасный, но подручных материалов нету, да и  не расчитана камера на подобный тюнинг! Что было под руками - (а именно пластиковая бутылка и шпагат) - из того и слепил "чудо техники". К юпитеру еще не придумал держателя/фиксатора, поэтому просто держу одной рукой камеру и второй объектив. Результат фото сверху.

Надо запатентовать сей девайс, и как вариант для женской категории вместо сурового шпагата - розовую ленточку))))

----------


## Mouse

Вот довёл до ума клопика, снимал по схеме описаной выше))

А рядом такой же клопик но просто в режиме макро (для сравнения масштаба)

----------


## SDS

Надо твоему клопику подругу

----------


## Mouse

Хорошая подружка)) Но так как их двое, то надо и 2 подружки, а то подерутся да развоняются)), как раз на примете есть одна, на прошлых выходных познакомился, вот её фото:

----------


## zaraki

а тут  к клопику друг пришол)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

а ведь возле их дома в засаде засел отряд быстрого реагирования ..
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  наверное бабочек ловить будут х)

----------


## Mouse

Недавно проник в квартиру шпион. атата После длительного допроса(:evil_admin он сознался, за что был отпущен на свободу))

----------


## Mouse

Усатый и зеленый, и с чем-то ниже колена ..

----------


## Mouse

Вот уже и весна проходит, и ни одной темы про секас. Надо срочно исправлять этот пробел!!)) Для разнообразия небольшая серия "Макросекас"

Бытует расхожее и ошибочное мнение, что в природе есть только одна поза. Вот иллюстрированая макросутра(сзади, сбоку, 69...)):

----------


## zaraki

cтрекозы круть

----------


## Mouse

Волосатый огурец

----------


## Mouse

Наконец доделал паучка. А то гад ночью приснился:h0915:

----------


## JAHolper

Надеюсь мне не приснится. Хотя впечатляет. Колючка-волосатый монстр. Мух на него не напасёшься. =)

----------


## Mouse

Шустрый Нюхалз

----------


## Mouse

Первая фотка:
Мал, да удал!

Вторая - Просто Лысый

----------


## Mouse

Крадущийся тигр 


Панк

----------


## JAHolper

Тебе не стрёмно их фоткать?)
Ненавижу пауков...

----------


## vova230

Да ну, они милые и хорошие и сами всех боятся.

----------


## Mouse

> Тебе не стрёмно их фоткать?)
> Ненавижу пауков...


Я их тоже боюсь. Но тут срабатывает инстинкт: у животных, да и у человека есть что-то сильнее страха - это любопытство. Просто когда хищник рядом - и ты не знаешь о его местоположении - тогда очень страшно (мозгу везде он мерещится, и как говорят - не так страшен черт, как его малюют). А когда ты знаешь, где он, тогда мозг локализирует эту опасность, и уже приспосабливается к ней. Это и заставляет иногда жертву, например, вылазить из норки - чтобы посмотреть - где хищник. Так и у человека, я думаю - страшно - но почему-то тянет. Ну а тут адреналин вырабатывается для двух целей - или бежать/укрываться, или атокавать. Если не сильно страшно - тогда я могу сфоткать. А если этот паучек поползёт на меня, я убегу)) Хотя понимаю, что он мне ничего не сделает.

----------


## Mouse

Вчера вечером, за чайковским, случайно обнаружил парочку гостей, которые были не прочь чем-нибудь полакомиться.

----------


## Mouse

Этот кадр был получен благодаря мужеству и отваге Zaraki)). Он терпел, когда его кушал слепень! :h0915: За что ему большое спасибо! :h0901:

(Сле́пни (лат. Tabanidae) — семейство двукрылых насекомых, имаго которых (только самки) в большинстве случаев являются компонентом комплекса гнуса. В настоящий момент в мировой фауне насчитывается около 3500 видов слепней, в СНГ около 200 видов. Многочисленны в лесной зоне, степях и пустынях, держатся обычно по берегам рек и озер. Ископаемые слепни известны со времени олигоцена.)

----------


## Mouse

Клоп


А эту позу я не знаю, но не об этом.
"РасТЛЕние малолетнего"

----------


## zaraki

следует отметить что ниодна модель впроцессе съемки не пострадала..
 ну а после фотосессии с бедным мухом произошол несчастный случай)

----------


## Mouse

Муравейка. Хоть и довал себе зарок, не снимать их (ну очень шустрые и тяжело - в итоге хорошо, если 1% удачных снимков), но парочку удовлетварительного качества нашел.


Порву!

----------


## Mouse

"С бадуна"
...Видать поленая кровь была у мухи Цокотухи..

----------


## JAHolper

Комар по пенопласту шагает?

----------


## Mouse

> Комар по пенопласту шагает?


Да))

А потом его паучек в уголок поволок...

----------


## JAHolper

А в макро ещё что-нибудь смотрится кроме пауков и цветов?

----------


## Mouse

> А в макро ещё что-нибудь смотрится кроме пауков и цветов?


Конечно. Например разные предметы. Про макро я писал в начале темы. Но, ИМХО, козявок куда более интересней, да и в обыденности мы не можем их рассмотреть в таких подробностях.

----------


## Mouse

Глазастики

----------


## Mouse

Дружелюбное существо))


Улыбайся!!

----------


## JAHolper

Просто существа прикольные, но в таких количествах уже не вставляют...)

----------


## Mouse

> ..но в таких количествах уже не вставляют...)


кто чего куда или кому не может вставить?)))

----------


## JAHolper

Паучки выглядят не так пугающе как казалось сначала...

----------


## Mouse

Das Жук

----------


## Mouse

Пе́нница слюня́вая, или слюня́вица обыкнове́нная (лат. Philaenus spumarius) — полиморфный вид полужесткокрылых насекомых из семейства цикад-пенниц

----------


## Mouse

Портрет. Правда на пределе возможности камеры, так что качество не очень.

----------


## Sanych

Вось гэта зверь восьмиглазый

----------


## vova230

Замечательный портретик получился. Я так не могу сделать, не получается у меня пока.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
Ты такого восьмиглаза в следующий раз с паузой кадров на 8-10ть наснимай, что б движение видно было.
Заанимируем и как  мультик выпустим.
А может это он так спит?

----------


## Mouse

Жил был мух, кусучий гад


Как увидит жертву, так сразу лапы потирает
(gif файл)


PS. В CS5 шопе еще не освоился. GIF какой-то убогий, по умолчанию оптимизирует в 256 цветов. Не охота пока ковырятся в настройках. Да и большой размер изображения не может обработать. В CS2 таких проблем не встречал(( 
Или надо дополнительный плагин с иллюстратором ставить. Раньше встроеный был...

----------


## Mouse

вот не помню, это или кудяплик, или снусмумрик))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Mouse, я твой фонат

----------


## zaraki

снусмумрик определенно - я его по бивням узнал )

----------


## Mouse

Парочка свеженьких снимков наших соседей:
Клопик

И его друзья
 Кузя , который играл в прятки,
Кузькина мать 

Ну и пару соседей

----------


## Mouse

Как обещал раньше, фото паучка с добрыми глазками))

*Снежок*

----------


## zaraki

Cупер, центральные так и за глаза не восприниваются

----------


## Mouse

Увидел как-то маленького дракончика. Он на солнышке грелся, с кузнечиками.


Под солнцем

----------


## Mouse

Каракатица

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
У меня есть видеоуроки по CS5 - лучшие, по моему мнению, на сегодняшний день.
Но весят около 8-ми Гигов...
Могу дать диск для скачки.

----------


## Mouse

Если я правильно понял, то речь идёт о передаче из рук в руки диска, а не о перекачке по сети? А то у меня всего 1,5 гига в месяц по плану допустимо. 
Звучит заманчиво. Учиться чему-то новому всегда полезно!

----------


## Mouse

Жена Снусмумрика

----------


## Mouse

Махончик смакует нектарчик))

----------


## Mouse

Кактус

----------


## Mouse

К Солнцу

----------


## Mouse

Последний свежачек)) Повезло в двойне: во-первых, что нашел сей доселе невиданный экспонат, во-вторых - у нас разные весовые категории (в мою пользу), т.к. не хотел бы быть на месте кузнечика...
  
Сегодны был ветер, снимать было очень трудно.

----------


## Mouse

Малахитовый ящер

----------


## Mouse

Терновый Зверь


Отдых

----------


## zaraki

кузнечика жалко

----------


## Mouse

Это да. Меня после этой съемки мондраж был дня 3. Я когда паука этого пересаживал, он чуть по руке не пополз.

----------


## Mouse

Взгляд на Мир


Каждый смотрит на мир своими глазами

----------


## SDS

При таких глазах и мира не увидишь.

----------


## zaraki

класс, ты у нас владыка глаз =)

----------


## Mouse

Небритый Кутила



:my_name_is_grisha:

----------


## Mouse

Сегодня гуляли в лесу, попался странный зверь, похожий на жука. У него крылья не отросли или маленькие.

----------


## JAHolper

А зачем эти крылья, когда под тобой полный привод на шесть лап.

----------


## zaraki

Ммм а я вот этого зверя упустил( камеру не взял с собой

----------


## Mouse

Хватыч:                                            

              (сидит на джинсах)

и   просто морда:

(просто греется на солнце)

----------

